# Christian p0rnography?



## Blueridge Believer (May 17, 2008)

Just when you thought you'd heard everything. Listen to the weekend edition of way of the master radio. Some help here with those who may be struggling with this.

Way Of The Master Radio


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2008)

Internet p0rnography is causing many Brothers to fall. The internet is quite the devil's tool.


----------



## shackleton (May 17, 2008)

I have made jokes with people, in light of all the things the evangelical chruch does to try to be like the world, that they ought to have christian ****, but I never really thought it would come to this. I guess it isn't really surprising. 

I often wonder about the future of the church.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 17, 2008)

Our Pastor mentioned recently that it is very widespread.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 17, 2008)




----------



## kvanlaan (May 17, 2008)

> I often wonder about the future of the church.



Is this Christ's church? Where's Paul when you need him?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2008)

Protecting the American Flag, keeping George W. company, and protecting Asherah.


----------

